# forgot the password for acer erecovery management



## dopey2000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, i need to reset my acer aspire 5315 back to factory settings but i no longer remember my password for the recovery manager, can anybody helpme to find the password as i believe it is stored on the computer some where. thanks for reading


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, you're in the wrong area to post, but, in any event, the forum rules have strict restrictions assisting with passwords, as it's impossible to tell what the person's motive is  I'm sure you can understand that. They will probably go ahead and close this thread.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please see the TSG Rules.



> *Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed., we no longer provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.


----------

